# The music teachers house



## Mikeymutt (May 22, 2016)

Visited this place twice once on my own then went back with rubex.as I pulled up here the first time there was a couple of work vans outside.so I got out my car and ask if I could take photos.which they very kindly let me do.the building was originally a workhouse.it housed about twenty three workers in there who would man the looms.they slept upstairs in segregated rooms at the end of the day.the place changed hands several times and was finally owned by a music teacher.i don't know if it was the last owners or a previous owner,but they were into witchcraft with lots of books and artefacts in the house.the house laid derelict for many years.and most of the stuff in there was what was left behind.the two brothers who own it are going to slowly restore it into two residential houses and retain the original features.out the back is a very old well.and stables.and there is what looks like a very old long shed but it was actually an old brewery with one of the first tin roofs on it.the brewery is older than the house itself.






































































The well and brewery


----------



## Rubex (May 22, 2016)

This is such a beautiful place. The cardboard people in the windows were so funny lol I really enjoyed my visit here and meeting the new owner - what a lovely man, and very knowledgeable too. Excellent photos as always


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (May 22, 2016)

I so wish I went there now... 10/10.


----------



## skankypants (May 22, 2016)

What a interesting spot!...cheers for posting pal.


----------



## HughieD (May 22, 2016)

Just when I think you can't get any better you do! Stunning set. Love the doll's head and piano shot particularly. Fantastic Mikey...


----------



## smiler (May 22, 2016)

Cardboard people, I thought it was a Rubex, you've cracked this exploring lark Mikey I think that soon you'll be safe out unsupervised, That is a great report and the pics were not so bad either, I loved it, Thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 22, 2016)

smiler said:


> Cardboard people, I thought it was a Rubex, you've cracked this exploring lark Mikey I think that soon you'll be safe out unsupervised, That is a great report and the pics were not so bad either, I loved it, Thanks



Ha ha I will never be alone smiler.luckily the brewery had finished brewing alcohol.thanks everyone else &#55357;&#56832;


----------



## smiler (May 22, 2016)

Ahh Mikey, it's not breweries you need concern you but if you stumble over a distillery when in the auspicious company of our favourite flaskslinger, Desert
Pure Jealousy, children I assure you


----------



## Sam Haltin (May 22, 2016)

What a nice cottage. I would like to see what it looks like once the renovation is completed. I like the furniture.


----------



## krela (May 22, 2016)

Very nice indeed, but does there always have to be a creepy dolls head?


----------



## flyboys90 (May 23, 2016)

Such a beautiful cottage and well worthy of it's future renovation.Smashing post so much to look at.Thanks for showing.


----------



## jsp77 (May 23, 2016)

I like a creepy dolls head, keep them coming. Brilliant set there Mikey


----------



## stu8fish (May 23, 2016)

Great set there. I want a creepy dolls head in every abandonment, should be the law.


----------



## Mikeymutt (May 23, 2016)

I get excited every time I see a creepy doll.sad I know


----------



## Vertigo Rod (May 24, 2016)

Absolutely stunning, what a fantastic post. Nice work Mikey


----------



## byker59 (May 25, 2016)

Excellent pictures, well captured very atmospheric thank you


----------



## morrti (May 25, 2016)

Great post and images, it looks a fantastic place. Great quality and post production (I assume) on the pictures, excellent photography.


----------



## UrbanX (Jul 7, 2016)

That is absolutely perfect. 10/10 from me too. 
Thanks for sharing


----------

